

Ask HN:  Non-traditional background--am I employable, and, if so, how? - cprncus

I have sort of an odd career path, and have a college teaching job for this year, but after that, I&#x27;ll be jobless. I am considering changing careers completely, and have some interest in technology, so I thought I&#x27;d ask here.<p>This is where I am today, career-wise:<p>- Early 40s 
- Ph.D. in a bioscience.  Minimal publication record.  
- ~10 yrs college teaching (assistant prof).
- Authored many (&gt;50) PowerPoint presentations.
- Comfortable speaking in public and teaching; have been told I&#x27;m good at it.
- Enjoy writing, discussion, ideas, creativity.<p>Here&#x27;s my programming experience (self-taught):<p>- Python (~7 yrs).  I&#x27;ve written some desktop applications, one of which, w&#x2F; ~20k LOC, I&#x27;ve put a serious amount of work into.  
- SQLite (basic), as well as a number of Python 3rd party libraries for plotting, Excel, etc.
- Created a website for an artist in HTML&#x2F;CSS (using Notepad).
- No web app or mobile app ability (yet).
- Authored multi-part video tutorial online for a development tool, which got positive feedback (~300 good comments).
- Done some contracting work for custom data analysis and file doctoring scripts for a small biotech company.<p>I have no clear sense what sort of (good) options I might have in the IT world, given my background.<p>Suggestions welcome (obviously anything would be a rough estimate, but I don&#x27;t mind). Thanks!
======
chestnut-tree
If you have Ph.D. in bioscience and you've done custom data analysis, is this
a possible niche that you can pursue? Is it something that you would want to
pursue? Or do you want to leave bioscience behind completely?

If you are interested in software development, then creating specialised
software for a particular domain or field might be a path worth pursuing.

You have deep knowledge of a specialised subject (bioscience) which puts you
in a unqiue position to identify possible opportunities. Are there common
tasks that bioscience professionals do regularly? Could you produce softawre
that optimises those tasks? What software is used in the industry? Do you
think you can do better from what you've seen or used? Ask yourself how you
would make it better? What would convince others to use your software? Is
there something you can produce that would make things easier or more
productive for people working in bioscience? Do you think bioscience companies
would be willing to pay for your software or services?

I realise these aren't answers to your questions, but I think they are some of
the questions you should consider thinking about. Good luck!

------
phaus
Have you considered applying to Khan Academy? I know its just a single
company, but your ability to produce and present educational content in
combination with your programming skills might actually make you a good
candidate for that or something similar.

I'm no expert on employability though, so perhaps others will have better
advice.

------
pymatty
My first thought is location. Where are you located? My second thought is what
do you want to do in tech?

If you're in the right location for tech, and you know what you want to do;
code, manage, be an architect, all of that; then I see you having little
trouble getting a job.

Good luck!

~~~
cprncus
I'm in the U.S., and would (probably) like to live on the east coast, though I
would be open to living elsewhere. Thanks!

------
jmsbrwr
1\. Figure out what kind of work you want to do.

2\. Acquire required skills by working on projects in your free time.

3\. Apply to companies hiring engineers with the specialization you've chosen.

4\. Prosper.

